# Kickstarter - Uwe Boll: "Fickt euch doch selbst!" - Rampage 3-Kampagne gescheitert



## Matthias Dammes (8. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kickstarter - Uwe Boll: "Fickt euch doch selbst!" - Rampage 3-Kampagne gescheitert* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Kickstarter - Uwe Boll: "Fickt euch doch selbst!" - Rampage 3-Kampagne gescheitert


----------



## Desotho (8. Juni 2015)

Lustig.  Irgendwie.
Aber ich glaube er zieht da nur eine Show ab. 

Vielleicht hätte er stattdessen lieber Kung Fury schauen sollen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (8. Juni 2015)

> Ich wollte Rampage 3 machen, weil es ein wichtiger Film ist



Wenn das tatsächlich ein wichtiger Film ist, sollte ihn jemand anderes machen.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juni 2015)

Tja typisch Boll. Was soll man noch dazu sagen. Er ist und bleibt drittklassig. Wobei das noch diplomatisch formuliert ist.

Was mit Boll aber gut werden könnte wäre ein Postal-Film. Das würde zu ihm passen.


----------



## Odin333 (8. Juni 2015)

"Es ist total absurd wie viel Geld bescheuerte Amateur-Idioten auf diesen absurden Webseiten einsammeln."
Tja, wie er selber gemerkt hat,  sammeln längst nich alle "bescheuerte Amateur-Idioten" genug Geld für ihre Projekte.


----------



## duncan10r (8. Juni 2015)

Qualität setzt sich am Ende immer durch. Aber wenn man eigentlich seine ganze Karriere hindurch nur Mist rausgebracht hat (mich hat es immer erstaunt, auf wie viele Filme Uwe Boll letztendlich, trotz allem, gekommen ist) dann kann man eben nicht erwarten dass die Comunity  ihm vorab noch einfach so mal Geld schenkt.  Ich erinnere mich noch mit schaudern an Far Cry mit Till Schweiger...oder an Schmeling mit Henry Maske...meine Güte war das schlecht  Insofern ist es schon sehr gewagt diese (seine) Filme mit Filmen wie "The Avengers" oder so zu vergleichen. Die sprühen zwar nicht vor Anspruch, sind aber trotzdem unterhaltsam. Bei Far Cry musste ich mich so übel fremdschämen wie sonst bei ner hochkarätigen Folge Frauentausch


----------



## MrIL (8. Juni 2015)

"Es ist total absurd wie viel Geld bescheuerte Amateur-Idioten auf diesen absurden Webseiten einsammeln."

Recht hat er


----------



## Peterparker87 (8. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Tja typisch Boll. Was soll man noch dazu sagen. Er ist und bleibt drittklassig. Wobei das noch diplomatisch formuliert ist.
> 
> Was mit Boll aber gut werden könnte wäre ein Postal-Film. Das würde zu ihm passen.



Gibt doch schon einen Postal Film von Boll aber gut ist Der nicht.  
Ok ich bleibe mal fair, ICH finde seinen ersten Postal Film nicht gut.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juni 2015)

Also Spieleverfilmungen waren bislang selten gut (Hitman war noch ok). Aber FC schoß neben Max Payne den Vogel ab. Beides waren unterirdisch schlechte Verfilmungen von eigentlich interessantem Ausgangsmaterial. Wie man das vor die Wand fahren kann ist mir bis heute schleierhaft. Und ein Til Schweiger als Jack Carver ? Diese Quietscheente, die klingt als hätte man der von hinten in die Eier getreten ? Ich kann nicht mehr vor Lachen.

Wo ich Hoffnung bei einer Spieleverfilmung habe ist Assassins Creed mit Faßbender (die hoffentlich nicht enttäuscht wird; noch ca. 1 Jahr bis Kino).


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juni 2015)

Peterparker87 schrieb:


> Gibt doch schon einen Postal Film von Boll aber gut ist Der nicht.
> Ok ich bleibe mal fair, ICH finde seinen ersten Postal Film nicht gut.



Upps. Ich dachte nur daß der geplant war. Gibts den schon ? Hab ich dann wohl verpaßt.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. Juni 2015)

Wer sich so dermaßen immer wieder daneben benimmt, der verdient meiner Meinung nach nicht die Aufmerksamkeit, die er bekommt. Boll ist für mich der Dieter Bohlen der Filmindustrie. Beide produzieren nur Schei*e, reißen aber gerne das Maul auf und machen andere runter. Ich hasse solche Charaktere. Mag sein, dass vieles davon "nur" Show ist, das macht es aber nicht besser.


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. Juni 2015)

Wirkt wie ein unreifes Kind, der Mann.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juni 2015)

Moooooment. Im Gegensatz zu Boll hat Dieter Bohlen auch als Produzent einen haufen geleistet und ist nicht umsonst der erfolgreichste Deutsche im Musikbusiness. Man kann von ihm halten was man will, aber er hat wirklich was auf die Beine gestellt. Da ist der Vergleich zu Boll ungefähr genauso zutreffend wie ein Smart mit einem Ferrari.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (8. Juni 2015)

Tja, wer mit einer Kickstarter-Kampagne keinen Erfolg hat, hat eben in der Regel einfach kein gutes oder zumindest ausreichend interessantes Konzept parat.
Da dann, wie Boll es halt so tut, mal ordentlich verbal auf die Kacke zu hauen, finde ich als alter South Park-Fan zwar irgendwo schon witzig... hab aber da immer den Eindruck, dass er mit sowas einfach nur polarisieren und Aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehen will. Vielleicht sollte dem armen, alten Mann mal jemand sagen, dass sowas spätestens seit Sido- und Aggro Berlin-Tagen kein Schwein mehr interessiert oder gar provoziert...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Tja typisch Boll. Was soll man noch dazu sagen. Er ist und bleibt drittklassig. Wobei das noch diplomatisch formuliert ist.


Viel zu gutmütig von dir. [emoji6] [emoji1]


----------



## Neawoulf (8. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Moooooment. Im Gegensatz zu Boll hat Dieter Bohlen auch als Produzent *einen haufen geleistet* und ist nicht umsonst der erfolgreichste Deutsche. Man kann von ihm halten was man will, aber er hat wirklich was auf die Beine gestellt. Da ist der Vergleich zu Boll ungefähr genauso zutreffend wie ein Smart mit einem Ferrari.



Dass er damit Erfolg hat, mag zutreffen. Aber "einen Haufen geleistet" beschreibt die Qualität meiner Meinung nach trotzdem sehr gut


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juni 2015)

Zig Mio Konsumenten weltweit sehen das etwas anders als Du. Von daher nicht immer nur von sich ausgehen.  Und als Kind der 80er kam man an Bohlen respektive Modern Talking nicht vorbei.

Bohlen stand übrigens auch hinter Caroline Müller (CC Catch) und auch hinter Roxanne:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DfMotpCOWTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Erst mal über den Mann erkundigen, bevor man hier ein Urteil abgibt, was definitiv nicht paßt. Charakterlich mag er Schwächen haben, auch ein großes Maul. Aber da steckt mehr als genügend dahinter (in Gegensatz zu anderen).


----------



## Bonkic (8. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Moooooment. Im Gegensatz zu Boll hat Dieter Bohlen auch als Produzent einen haufen geleistet und ist nicht umsonst der erfolgreichste Deutsche im Musikbusiness.



es stimmt, bohlen war uns ist extrem erfolgreich, mit dem was er tut.

nur sagt das über die qualität dessen, was er abliefert, herzlich wenig aus.
was man ihm allerdings auch nicht vorwerfen kann.
wer träumt nicht davon, mit scheisse geld zu scheffeln?


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. Juni 2015)

Ich mag Modern Talking heute noch, wärend viele es inzwischen verleugnen. Dabei haben es damals eigentlich alle gehört und gemocht^^ Der Erfolg bestätigt das.


----------



## angelan (8. Juni 2015)

Wenn er so viel Geld hat, dass er nur noch Gofl spielen kann,  dann soll er doch einfach den Film alleine finanzieren.


----------



## Orzhov (8. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Tja typisch Boll. Was soll man noch dazu sagen. Er ist und bleibt drittklassig. Wobei das noch diplomatisch formuliert ist.
> 
> Was mit Boll aber gut werden könnte wäre ein Postal-Film. Das würde zu ihm passen.



Gibs doch zu. Du bist nur scharf auf seine "cineastische" Inszenierung von Hatred.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juni 2015)

Scheiße ? Darüber kann man geteilter Meinung sein. Was manche andere abliefern ist nicht besser (eher schlechter). Sie sind trotzdem damit erfolgreich (Cro, Sido, Xavier Naidoo). Alles eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. Juni 2015)

Ist wohl Geschmackssache. Ich konnte aber weder mit Modern Talking, noch Roxanne etwas anfangen. Und den ganzen DSDS-Kram will ich gar nicht mal erwähnen. Ich hab bisher nichts von Bohlen produziertes gehört, wo ich sagen kann, dass es mir gefällt. Und das trifft auch auf Uwe Boll Filme zu (wobei ich da längst nicht alle gesehen habe, und die, die ich gesehen habe, hab ich meist spätestens nach der Hälfte ausgemacht). Ich fand's furchtbar.


----------



## steel2000 (8. Juni 2015)

Heißt es nicht, Golf sei ein teures Hobby? Wenn er genug Geld besitzt, um es ein Leben lang zu spielen, weshalb investiert nicht ein Teil davon in den Film?
Scheinbar ist dieser ihm doch nicht so wichtig bzw. nicht überzeugt davon. Darüber hinaus sind 50.000 doch eigentlich viel zu wenig für ein echtes Meisterwerk. Sicherlich waren deshalb diese stretch goals in Vorbereitung: Ab Summe X gäbe es bessere Schauspieler... Außendrehs... Hintergrundmusik etc.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juni 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Gibs doch zu. Du bist nur scharf auf seine "cineastische" Inszenierung von Hatred.



Ich glaub das simple Szenario würde er auch noch mit Vollgas gegen die Mauer fahren.  Dabei bräuchte man nur einen Kotzbrocken als Hauptdarsteller, zig Statisten die die Opfer mimen und gut ist es.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Scheiße ? Darüber kann man geteilter Meinung sein.



nein, in dem fall eigentlich nicht. 



> Was manche andere abliefern ist nicht besser (eher schlechter). Sie sind trotzdem damit erfolgreich (Cro, Sido, Xavier Naidoo).



komisch, gerade bei dir hätte ich jetzt gedacht, du wärst ein riesiger naidoo-fan. 

scnr - und nein, das werde ich nicht erklären.


----------



## HanFred (8. Juni 2015)

Ach, den Uwe dürstet es wieder einmal nach Aufmerksamkeit. Infantilismus ist eben seine Masche und er kommt damit tatsächlich auch bei einigen Menschen an. Nachvollziehen kann ich das nicht wirklich, auch "Postal" fand ich scheisse. Genauer gesagt den Film, das Spiel "Postal 2" mochte ich nämlich sehr. Und Bolls Auftritt in seinem "Werk" empfand ich als jämmerlich.
Dann soll er eben trollen, wenn ihm danach ist. Und ich versuche, ihn und seine zweifelhaften Ergüsse zu ignorieren, was angesichts der Berichterstattung leider nicht immer einfach ist. Abschliessend möchte ich ihm noch viel Misserfolg bei seinem Schaffen wünschen. So etwas käme mir bei anderen "Künstlern" zwar nicht in den Sinn, aber wie man in den Wald hineinruft...


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juni 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> es stimmt, bohlen war uns ist extrem erfolgreich, mit dem was er tut.
> 
> nur sagt das über die qualität dessen, was er abliefert, herzlich wenig aus.
> was man ihm allerdings auch nicht vorwerfen kann.
> wer träumt nicht davon, mit scheisse geld zu scheffeln?



Tja und für mich sind Sänger wie Cro, Sido und Co. nichts wert. Trotzdem erfolgreich damit. Und nun ?


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juni 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nein, in dem fall eigentlich nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß worauf Du bei ihm anspielst, keine Sorge. Trotzdem halte ich seine musikalischen Ergüsse für sagen wir es mal freundlich formuliert mäßig. Aber trotzdem langt es für ein gutes Auskommen. Das gleiche gilt für Cro, Eminem, Xavier Naidoo.... Also gibt es auch genügend Leute die diese Musik gut finden.

Und ja, man kann geteilter Meinung über Musik sein, weil man keinen seinen eigenen Musikgeschmack aufzwingen oder andere Musik für Abfall erklären kann. Das einzige was man sagen kann, daß es einem nicht gefällt. Das ist dann aber immer noch die ureigene persönliche Meinung ohne zwanghafte Geltung für die Allgemeinheit. Zudem hat auch vieles damit zu tun, mit welcher Musik man groß geworden ist.

Einen der in den 90ern aufgewachsen ist kann man in den seltensten Fällen mit den 80er Jahre Liedern kommen. Der kann mit NDW auch nichts anfangen. Und dann ist da noch der persönliche Geschmack. Und in den 80ern kam man kaum an Modern Talking/Blue System vorbei. Und wenn ja hat man es garantiert als Produzent mit Bohlen musikalisch zu tun gehabt. Es sei denn man hörte nur Volksmusik, Schlager und Heavy Metal. Und selbst heute produziert er Schlager (Stichwort Andrea Berg).


----------



## alu355 (8. Juni 2015)

steel2000 schrieb:


> Heißt es nicht, Golf sei ein teures Hobby? Wenn er genug Geld besitzt, um es ein Leben lang zu spielen, weshalb investiert nicht ein Teil davon in den Film?
> Scheinbar ist dieser ihm doch nicht so wichtig bzw. nicht überzeugt davon. Darüber hinaus sind 50.000 doch eigentlich viel zu wenig für ein echtes Meisterwerk. Sicherlich waren deshalb diese stretch goals in Vorbereitung: Ab Summe X gäbe es bessere Schauspieler... Außendrehs... Hintergrundmusik etc.



Uwe Boll mag vieles sein, aber die Finanzierung seiner Filme hat er immer sehr einfallsreich erschlichen - sonst könnte er beim "Erfolg" seiner Filme nicht bis zu seinem Lebensende Golf spielen.
Es ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche, daß er den entsprechenden Erfolg des Kickstarters in einen weitaus höheren finanziellen Hebel umgewandelt hätte.
Einfach in dem er weitere Investorengelder damit akquiereren würde - die "Peanuts" intressieren ihn doch nicht, aber der Erfolg auf Kickstarter wäre von ihm massiv in entsprechenden Gesprächen ausgeschlachtet worden.
Fast schon ein begnadeter Trickbetrüger vor dem Herrn.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Juni 2015)

*den Shatner-Kirk imitiert*

Meine Herren, wir verlassen gerade den Topic-Orbit... [emoji6]


----------



## Bonkic (8. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und ja, man kann geteilter Meinung über Musik sein, weil man keinen seinen eigenen Musikgeschmack aufzwingen oder andere Musik für Abfall erklären kann. Das einzige was man sagen kann, daß es einem nicht gefällt. Das ist dann aber immer noch die ureigene persönliche Meinung ohne zwanghafte Geltung für die Allgemeinheit. Zudem hat auch vieles damit zu tun, mit welcher Musik man groß geworden ist.



jaja, iss ja gut. 
ich denke hier wollte keiner eine grundsatzdiskussion über gute vs schlechte musik beginnen.
nur dachte ich, dass bei bohlens machwerken so eine art konsens bestehen würde, was die qualität anbetrifft.


----------



## fireblader (8. Juni 2015)

Wenner geht, soll er gleich Mr. JAckson nach seinem Hobbit Desaster mitnehmen...


----------



## DerBloP (8. Juni 2015)

Irgendwie mag ich den kleinen Uwe ja...und ganz so unrecht mit dem Marvel Stuss den es zZ gibt hat er mMn ja schon Recht...Früher wären es Kinderfilme gewesen, so mit Bing Bling verblödeten Sprüchen und Knall Puff. Heute ist das Mainstream...oje wie weit ich mich doch mittlerweile davon entferne 
Aber davon ab waren zB Rampage und Postal nun auch keine Movie Perlen


----------



## Meisterhobbit (8. Juni 2015)

fireblader schrieb:


> Wenner geht, soll er gleich Mr. JAckson nach seinem Hobbit Desaster mitnehmen...


Uiuiui, jetzt gehts aber rund hier! Jetzt müsste ich natürlich anfangen, Zeter und Mordio zu schreien und dich aufs derbste dafür zu beleidigen, diese genialen Filme infrage zu stellen!
Aber das lass ich jetzt einfach mal, über Geschmack zu streiten macht eben etwa so viel Spaß wie es Sinn macht  . Den Wind kann man nicht fangen...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. Juni 2015)

> Ich hab genug Geld, um Golf zu spielen bis ich tot bin.



Oh, das klingt so, als würde er Winnetou bald in die ewigen Jagdgründe folgen.  



Spoiler



Verzeihung. [emoji3]


----------



## Phone (8. Juni 2015)

Wenn er so viel Kohle hat soll er seinen Rotz halt selber finanzieren und wenn es dann gut ist bekommt er die Kohle wieder rein.


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (8. Juni 2015)

Das zweite ist fast noch "lustiger" 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qQJwEAqzFs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Wynn (8. Juni 2015)

@michaelg





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D5fseYQPpbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Kam 2007 in die Kinos und 2008 auf DVD

Und Uwe Boll steht halt für Trashfilme und das kann er gut


----------



## BiJay (8. Juni 2015)

Hab noch nie einen Boll Film gesehen und solch eine News lässt es mich auch nicht bereuen. Da verpass ich nichts.


----------



## DerBloP (8. Juni 2015)

SaschaLohmueller schrieb:


> Das zweite ist fast noch "lustiger"


Also irgendwie kann ich dem ganzen aber dennoch zustimmen, auch wenn es auf der ein oder anderen Weise sehr Plump rübergebracht ist.
Evtl. hätte er das vor seiner Kickstarter Kampagnie veröffentlichen sollen, dann wäre es bestimmt nicht geflopt


----------



## HNRGargamel (8. Juni 2015)

Faith in humanity restored^^

Also mal ganz ehrlich, wer solche Filme dreht wie Rampage und dann noch so ne (Hass-)Videobotschaft loslässt, sollte präventiv einkassiert werden.

Aber das er kein Geld von der Menschheit für solche Filme bekommt, zeigt, dass es nicht nur Idioten gibt, so wie er es uns weiß machen will in den beiden Videos!


----------



## belakor602 (8. Juni 2015)

Sollte man den kennen?


----------



## Triplezer0 (8. Juni 2015)

Mein Vertrauen in die Menschheit wurde wiederhergestellt. Gott sei Dank kam das Geld nicht zusammen


----------



## Wynn (8. Juni 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Sollte man den kennen?



Nur wenn man Trashfilme schaut ^^


----------



## Pemphigus (8. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> ...Und in den 80ern kam man kaum an Modern Talking/Blue System vorbei. .... Es sei denn man hörte nur Volksmusik, Schlager und Heavy Metal....



Eine sehr gewagte Theorie.
Wer mehr als 3 Akkorde pro Song verkraften konnte, hatte bereits mit Depeche Mode eine Alternative und es damit nicht mehr ganz so schwer auf dem Schulhof.

Aber die Tatsache, dass der Name Bohlen im Zusammenhang mit Boll hier auftaucht, zeigt doch, dass es noch Leute mit funktionierendem Qualitäts-Kompass gibt. Sogar hier.


----------



## Orzhov (8. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht sollte er sich an einem filmischen Selbstportrait versuchen und es "Uwe lol" nennen.


----------



## Insoma (8. Juni 2015)

"We have to fucking kill the rich!", ist eine ziemlich gewagte Aufforderung von jemanden, der behauptet so viel Geld zu haben, um bis zu seinem Tod Golf zu spielen


----------



## Worrel (8. Juni 2015)

> "Sieht aus, als würde sich niemand für Rampage 3 interessieren, ..."


So sieht's aus.


----------



## mars22 (8. Juni 2015)

mimimi


----------



## WeeFilly (8. Juni 2015)

Witzig.

Es gibt halt Leute die's können, und solche die's eben nicht können. Tja.

Aber amüsant war er ja, der gute!


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (8. Juni 2015)

Was für ein Clown. 
Man sagt ja immer man wird mit dem Alter weiser. Tja, das trifft auf ihn definitiv nicht zu.


----------



## Emke (8. Juni 2015)

Also das sich der Herr nicht schämt sich so zu verhalten. Aber ich glaube es macht ihn geil der Arsch zu sein  In meinen Augen wäre er der perfekte Komiker


----------



## kidou1304 (8. Juni 2015)

"Amateur-Idioten"...wer solche Filme dreht wie er, sollte die Fresse halten..


----------



## Gast20170501 (8. Juni 2015)

Der Typ ist nicht ganz dicht.


----------



## PureLoci (8. Juni 2015)

fireblader schrieb:


> Wenner geht, soll er gleich Mr. JAckson nach seinem Hobbit Desaster mitnehmen...



Also Peter Jackson in Zusammenhang mit Uwe Boll zu bringen ist ja mal so, als würde man einen alten Lada mit einem LaFerrari vergleichen. Über Geschmack lässt sich ja streiten, aber der Kommentar geht viel zu weit.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Juni 2015)

PC13 schrieb:


> Der Typ ist nicht ganz dicht.



das kommt allerdings definitiv mit dem alter, im gegensatz zur weisheit.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juni 2015)

Ein echter Charmeur, der Herr Boll. Vielleicht sollte der mit Phil Fish mal ein Bier trinken gehen, dann können sie sich die ganze Zeit beschimpfen


----------



## LostHero (8. Juni 2015)

Puuuh was ein gruseliges Englisch.

Aber lustig der Typ .


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Juni 2015)

Er ist echt ein Trottel..... aber ich muss zugeben dass ich bei Postal gut unterhalten wurde 
sein "bester" Film


----------



## battschack (8. Juni 2015)

byebye... Hoffe wirst vom blitz beim .... getroffen^^


----------



## Worrel (8. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und in den 80ern kam man kaum an Modern Talking/Blue System vorbei. Und wenn ja hat man es garantiert als Produzent mit Bohlen musikalisch zu tun gehabt. Es sei denn man hörte nur Volksmusik, Schlager und Heavy Metal.


die Ärzte, The Police, Queen, U2, Talk Talk, Sade, Talking Heads, Yello, Depeche Mode, Bruce Springsteen, Einstürzende Neubauten, New Model Army, Marillion, Dire Straits, Tina Turner, Peter Gabriel, The Cure, Frank Zappa, B-52s, David Bowie, ... stimmt natürlich, man konnte ja gar nicht anders, als Modern Talking zu hören.


----------



## DAmado (8. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube ich starte mal eine Kickstarter Kampagne in dem es darum geht das Uwe Boll nie wieder einen Film dreht, könnte wetten die würde erfolgreich werden die Kampagne.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> die Ärzte, The Police, Queen, U2, Talk Talk, Sade, Talking Heads, Yello, Depeche Mode, Bruce Springsteen, Einstürzende Neubauten, New Model Army, Marillion, Dire Straits, Tina Turner, Peter Gabriel, The Cure, Frank Zappa, B-52s, David Bowie, ... stimmt natürlich, man konnte ja gar nicht anders, als Modern Talking zu hören.


Ich sagte kaum. Nicht gar nicht. In der deutschen Hitparade waren sie omnipräsent.

Modern Talking gehörte genau so zu den 80ern wie OMD, Depeche Mode und Miami Vice.


----------



## Schalkmund (8. Juni 2015)

Mal ehrlich, diese ganze Nummer zieht er doch bloß ab, um noch mal in den letzten 3 Tagen seiner Kickstarter-Kampagne Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen, in der Hoffnung, dass das Geld doch noch zusammen kommt. Uwe ist ja nicht doof, mit der Nummer landet man schon mal auf der reddit-frontpage geht danach viral, auch ein Twitter-Spitzenplatz ist drin und schon hat das Video in weniger 24h mehr als 400k Viewer.

Also ich persönlich wusste bis zu dieser Nummer noch nicht mal, dass Uwe Boll auf Crowdfunding-Plattformen aktiv ist, vielleicht der eine oder andere potentielle Backer ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## MisterBlonde (8. Juni 2015)

Anscheinend bin ich der einzige hier, aber ich mochte die beiden "Rampage"-Filme, weil sie für Boll-Verhältnisse ordentlich, spannend und mit einer nicht zu aggressiven Untermalung von schwarzem Humor inszeniert waren. Bei weitem keine Meistwerwerke, aber nach filmischem Abfall wie "Stoic" und "Auschwitz" hatte ich von dem Mann nichts mehr erwartet. Von daher hoffe ich immer noch auf einen dritten Film und wenn er dafür eben seinen Golfsack verkaufen muss.

Trotzdem: der Mann ist einfach weg vom Fenster. Man braucht sich ja nur anschauen, wie wenig sich bei Youtube für seinen Kanal interessieren und wie sein Werdegang ausgesehen hat. Für sein Scheitern macht er halt nun alle anderen verantwortlich. Der Witz ist, dass er selbst auf einer Yacht sitzen und Models knallen würde, hätte er es sich nicht durch sein Verhalten mit wichtigen Leuten der Branche verscherzt. Klar, Heute gibt er dann eben der Industrie die Schuld, statt über seine (ehrliche) Arschloch-Art nachzudenken. Man muss dem Mann aber eines lassen: er hat das lange und halbwegs erfolgreich durchgezogen. Da sind andere, die ebenfalls so arrogant waren, viel schneller von der Bildfläche verschwunden. Man denke nur an Troy Duffy ("Boondock Saints") mit dem nach 2000 keiner mehr zusammenarbeiten wollte, bis er 10 Jahre nach dem Erstling den zweiten Film rausgebracht hat und der war nun alles andere als gut.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Juni 2015)

Uwe Boll sollte sich einen Künstlernamen machen, Uwe Troll z.B.  das würde dann auch zu den Filmen passen die er macht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Juni 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Uwe Boll sollte sich einen Künstlernamen machen, Uwe Troll z.B.  das würde dann auch zu den Filmen passen die er macht


Ich fände Uwääh LoL besser. [emoji6]


----------



## Taiwez (8. Juni 2015)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Anscheinend bin ich der einzige hier, aber ich mochte die beiden "Rampage"-Filme, weil sie für Boll-Verhältnisse ordentlich, spannend und mit einer nicht zu aggressiven Untermalung von schwarzem Humor inszeniert waren.



Da bist du nicht der Einzige, ich fand die beiden Filme auch, für Uwe Boll-Verhältnisse, ziemlich gut; vor allem, da man weiss, was der Kerl sonst für Filme dreht. Die beiden Filme hatten sogar eine Message, eine ziemlich gute meiner Meinung nach.

Aber mit der Meinung bin ich lieber vorsichtig; ich mein, ich verteufel ja auch Hatred nicht. Ich glaube, ich bin ein gefährlicher Mensch...


----------



## Worrel (8. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Modern Talking gehörte genau so zu den 80ern wie OMD, Depeche Mode und Miami Vice.


Ach so, du meinst "Man konnte in den 80ern nicht _nicht _wissen, wer _Modern Talking_ waren". Gut, das stimmt leider.

Alleine schon wegen ihres legendären Castings.


----------



## linktheminstrel (8. Juni 2015)

"i have enough money to play golf for the rest of my life"  ich brech weg!!!


----------



## MadFox80 (8. Juni 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte er sich an einem filmischen Selbstportrait versuchen und es "Uwe lol" nennen.


Wie waer's  mit Anger Management 2 (Die Wutprobe)? Da kann er herrlich sich selbst spielen...und sich bei Rotten Tomatoes stolze 2 Sterne einfangen


----------



## SpieleKing (8. Juni 2015)

Dem Typen sollte man es verbieten Filme zu machen! Er ist der Krebs der Videospiel Welt.....


----------



## hawkytonk (9. Juni 2015)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Dem Typen sollte man es verbieten Filme zu machen! Er ist der Krebs der Videospiel Welt.....



Keine Krustentiere beleidigen.


----------



## Batze (9. Juni 2015)

Wer ist der Typ überhaupt das ihm hier eine >Plattform gegeben wird?

Muss man den kennen?


----------



## matrixfehler (9. Juni 2015)

Ein Zitat aus meinem momentanen Lieblingsspiel, wie für UweBoll gemacht:


"Go and fuck yourselfie"...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (9. Juni 2015)

Bei Uwe Boll bin ich immer etwas im Zwiespalt. Zum einen wirkt der Kerl in seinen normalen Interviews eigentlich immer recht sympathisch. Ja die Filme sind oftmals Grütze, aber es gibt auch einige ganz gute drunter. BloodRayne oder Postal sind gut gemacht und für nen Abend Hirn-aus sind sie immer gut gewesen, wie ne Runde Call oft Duty oder so 

Andersrum nimmt sich der Mann viel zu ernst und ist wohl vom künstlerischen Wert seiner Produktionen zu sehr über zeugt, auch wenn er selbst zugibt, dass Filme wie Alone in the Dark Schrott sind. Aber an seinen 2 Amoklauf filmen scheint er unverständlicherweise schwer zu hängen. 
Er hat sich über die Jahre einen (zweifelhaften) Ruf aufgebaut, war aber immer für nen Lacher gut. Schade, dass er so ausfallenden werden muss, obwohl auch das zu ihm passt.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (9. Juni 2015)

ja, so ist er eben....hoffentlich besinnt er sich nicht auf eine Fortsetzung von "Far Cry"...davor hätte ich wirklich ANGST !


----------



## Darklord272 (9. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich eine Kickstarter Kampagne mit dem Namen "Send Uwe Boll to Mars!" starten würde; was meint ihr wieviel Geld würde ich einnehmen?


----------



## HanFred (9. Juni 2015)

Emke schrieb:


> Also das sich der Herr nicht schämt sich so zu verhalten. Aber ich glaube es macht ihn geil der Arsch zu sein  In meinen Augen wäre er der perfekte Komiker



Serdar Somuncu (Kabarettist und nicht Komiker) finde ich witzig, Uwe Boll nicht.


----------



## Arestris (9. Juni 2015)

Mein Fazit: Alles in allem: Gut so!
Nur ein nicht gedrehter Boll-Film ist ein guter Boll-Film.
Und das Video zeigt ja dann ganz gut, wie dieser Mensch so drauf ist (wem seine vergangenen Aktionen noch nicht reichten). Aber seine "Groupies" werten das vermutlich auch noch positiv.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Juni 2015)

Eigentlich kann man fast froh sein dass er heute um ein Film-Budget betteln muss - und dabei scheitert. Frage mich bis heute wie man ihm allen Ernstes 60 - 70 Mio. (!) Dollar für "Schwerter des Königs" zur Verfügung stellen konnte.


----------



## Taiwez (9. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann man fast froh sein dass er heute um ein Film-Budget betteln muss - und dabei scheitert. Frage mich bis heute wie man ihm allen Ernstes 60 - 70 Mio. (!) Dollar für "Schwerter des Königs" zur Verfügung stellen konnte.



Mir ist auch bis heute ein Rätsel, wie es 3 von diesen grauenhaften Filmen überhaupt geben kann, einer schlechter als der andere.. Wie hat man damals eigentlich Jason Statham dazu gebracht, bei diesem Murks mitzuwirken???


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (9. Juni 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Mir ist auch bis heute ein Rätsel, wie es 3 von diesen grauenhaften Filmen überhaupt geben kann, einer schlechter als der andere.. Wie hat man damals eigentlich Jason Statham dazu gebracht, bei diesem Murks mitzuwirken???



Wenn es um Action geht und Statham genug Geld bekommt, macht der glaub alles  Ich mag ihn trotzdem ^^


----------



## AlBundyFan (9. Juni 2015)

schlau gemacht - ich(und sicher 99,9% der leser hier) wußten bis jetzt nichtmal was von der kampagne.....da werden schon noch ein paar potentielle geldgeber vielleicht anspringen.


----------



## Vordack (9. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Scheiße ? Darüber kann man geteilter Meinung sein. Was manche andere abliefern ist nicht besser (eher schlechter). Sie sind trotzdem damit erfolgreich (Cro, Sido, Xavier Naidoo). Alles eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.



Geschmack ist so ein Ding.

Da kannst Du sagen was Du willst, aber an manche Geschmäcker erinnert und vergöttert man noch in hundert oder zweihundert Jahren und die Geschmäcker manch anderer geraten schneller in Vergessenheit als Boll nen Film drehen kann. Über Geschmäcker einzelner kann man nicht ableiten was Scheisse ist und was nicht. Ich denke aber ob etwas die Zeit überlebt oder nicht zeigt schon eindeutiger ob etwas eben Fäkalien in sich hat oder eben nicht...


----------



## Batze (9. Juni 2015)

hehehe, so ist es.


----------



## Zodamon (9. Juni 2015)

Was ihr hier für einen Riesen-Bullshit schreibt ist einer Bild-Zeitung mehr als würdig.

Wo "verflucht" Boll in seinem Statement irgendwen? und wo sagt er mit einem Wort dass er mit dem Filmemachen aufhören wird.

Wenn man aus der Bemerkung "Nie mehr Crowdfounding ",gleich "BOLL ZIEHT SICH AUS FILMGESCHÄFT ZURÜCK" macht,dann sollte man sich mal einen guten Psychater suchen.

Erbärmlich reißerischer Vollpfostenjournalismus ist das..Ihr würdet besser mal sein Video,welches er damach gemacht hat verlinken,wo er einiges über Hollywood erzählt was man in dieser Form nicht jeden Tag zu hören bekommt,
aber da könnt ihr ja kein "UWE BOLL VERFLUCHT DIE GANZE WELT" drüber schreiben,ohne dass ihr Euch noch lächerlicher macht.

Und er hat völlig Recht mit seiner Behauptung,wenn man sich mal betrachtet dass bei Kickstarter Filme von "Oma Erna im Garten mit ner Bierflasche in der Hand",locker mit einer halben Million Euros gefunded werden.

Aber sein Video hat mittlerweile von die 1 Millionen Viewer geknackt..nur noch monetarisieren und dann noch 5 von der Sorte und er braucht kein Kickstarter mehr


----------



## Soulja110 (9. Juni 2015)

Die Kernaussage ist doch, er versteht nicht, warum irgendwelche Stümper mit null Erfahrung in kurzer Zeit zigtausende Dollar einsammeln, während ein "richtiger Regisseur" mit seiner Vision scheitert. Ist ja nicht so, dass es für Trash Filme keine Fangemeinde gibt. Ich selbst bin kein Boll Fan und kann seine Reaktion trotzdem nachvollziehen. Ich glaube jedenfalls, dass es eher an den Leuten liegt, die auf Kickstarter rumsurfen. Boll passt da einfach nicht rein. Mit falschen Namen und aufgeklebten Schnurbart hätte er wahrscheinlich schon längst seine 50k zusammen


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Juni 2015)

Zodamon schrieb:


> Erbärmlich reißerischer Vollpfostenjournalismus ist das



Dein Niveau passt jedenfalls zu seinem. Oder bist du das selbst, Uwe?^^


----------



## HowdyM (9. Juni 2015)

Gott sei Dank...kein weiteres weltbewegendes unnachahmliches Machwerk aus der Feder dieses Regisseurs...


----------



## Batze (9. Juni 2015)

Zodamon schrieb:


> Was ihr hier für einen Riesen-Bullshit schreibt ist einer Bild-Zeitung mehr als würdig.
> 
> Wo "verflucht" Boll in seinem Statement irgendwen? und wo sagt er mit einem Wort dass er mit dem Filmemachen aufhören wird.
> 
> ...



Willkommen im Forum Herr Boll. Ups.


----------



## Dolomedes (9. Juni 2015)

Naja uwe boll kannix, von daher ist doch alles mist was der so macht,...also mir gefällts nicht, die zahlen sprechen für sich.


----------



## SGDrDeath (9. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann man fast froh sein dass er heute um ein Film-Budget betteln muss - und dabei scheitert. Frage mich bis heute wie man ihm allen Ernstes 60 - 70 Mio. (!) Dollar für "Schwerter des Königs" zur Verfügung stellen konnte.


In dem er - jetzt endlich geschlossene - Steuer und Finanzierungsschlupflöcher genutzt hat.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Juni 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Geschmack ist so ein Ding.
> 
> Da kannst Du sagen was Du willst, aber an manche Geschmäcker erinnert und vergöttert man noch in hundert oder zweihundert Jahren und die Geschmäcker manch anderer geraten schneller in Vergessenheit als Boll nen Film drehen kann. Über Geschmäcker einzelner kann man nicht ableiten was Scheisse ist und was nicht. Ich denke aber ob etwas die Zeit überlebt oder nicht zeigt schon eindeutiger ob etwas eben Fäkalien in sich hat oder eben nicht...



Da wird in 100 Jahren sicher eher einer über Bohlen reden als über einen Cro oder Sido. Allein schon aufgrund der Länge seiner Karriere.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Da wird in 100 Jahren sicher eher einer über Bohlen reden als über einen Cro oder Sido.



weder noch, nehme ich an. 
was hast du eigentlich mit dem bohlen? so langsam muss ich ja wirklich glauben, dass du ein fan bist.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Juni 2015)

Nöö. Aber ich zolle dem Respekt dem Respekt gebührt. Ob mir die Musik gefällt oder nicht akzeptiere ich seinen Erfolg. Und er ist nun einmal seit weit über 30 Jahren als Produzent erfolgreich und davon auch mindestens 20 Jahre selbst als Bandmitglied (ob nun unter dem Namen Modern Talking oder unter Blue System.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nöö. Aber ich zolle dem Respekt dem Respekt gebührt. Ob mir die Musik gefällt oder nicht akzeptiere ich seinen Erfolg. Und er ist nun einmal seit weit über 30 Jahren als Produzent erfolgreich und davon auch mindestens 20 Jahre selbst als Bandmitglied (ob nun unter dem Namen Modern Talking oder unter Blue System.



Dann soll er in seiner Show aber auch mal anfangen, anderen gegenüber einen gewissen Respekt zu zeigen. Solang das nicht passiert, bekommt er auch keinen von mir.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Juni 2015)

Respekt gegenüber Leuten die ihr Können maßlos überschätzen? Bohlen ist direkt und nicht diplomatisch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Juni 2015)

Ich wäre in der heutigen Zeit dennoch für etwas weniger Bohlen dankbar. DSDS, Supertalent und wo er noch so seine Finger im Spiel hat... Seine Omnipräsenz in Medien und Werbung geht wir seit ner gefühlten Ewigkeit auf die Nüsse. 

Da ist mir deine bessere "Modern Talking"-Hälfte Thomas Anders viel lieber, denn der weiss sich auch bedeckt und zurückhaltend zu präsentieren. [emoji6]


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Respekt gegenüber Leuten die ihr Können maßlos überschätzen? *Bohlen ist direkt und nicht diplomatisch.*



Ja, oder anders gesagt: Er kann/will sich nicht benehmen und trampelt voller Freude für die Kameras auf den Gefühlen von Leuten herum, die ihr Können häufig tatsächlich überschätzen oder einfach gerade eine schöne Zielscheibe für nen blöden Spruch darstellen.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nöö. Aber ich zolle dem Respekt dem Respekt gebührt. Ob mir die Musik gefällt oder nicht akzeptiere ich seinen Erfolg. Und er ist nun einmal seit weit über 30 Jahren als Produzent erfolgreich und davon auch mindestens 20 Jahre selbst als Bandmitglied (ob nun unter dem Namen Modern Talking oder unter Blue System.


also ich bringe niemandem besonderen respekt entgegen, nur weil er wirtschaftlich erfolgreich ist. [emoji51]


----------



## MichaelG (9. Juni 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ja, oder anders gesagt: Er kann/will sich nicht benehmen und trampelt voller Freude für die Kameras auf den Gefühlen von Leuten herum, die ihr Können häufig tatsächlich überschätzen oder einfach gerade eine schöne Zielscheibe für nen blöden Spruch darstellen.


Mal ernstlich. Wer an diesen Shows egal ob DSDS oder Superstar halt unbedingt teilnehmen will, muß einstecken können. Wer das bisher immer noch nicht kapiert hat tut mir echt leid. Und mir ist die Zeit auch zu schade, solche Sendungen anzusehen.

Und wer nur quietscht statt zu singen muß halt mit einem entsprechenden Bohlen-Echo rechnen. Wenn es auch oft brutal ausfällt.


----------



## restX3 (10. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Also Spieleverfilmungen waren bislang selten gut (Hitman war noch ok). Aber FC schoß neben Max Payne den Vogel ab. Beides waren unterirdisch schlechte Verfilmungen von eigentlich interessantem Ausgangsmaterial. Wie man das vor die Wand fahren kann ist mir bis heute schleierhaft. Und ein Til Schweiger als Jack Carver ? Diese Quietscheente, die klingt als hätte man der von hinten in die Eier getreten ? Ich kann nicht mehr vor Lachen.
> 
> Wo ich Hoffnung bei einer Spieleverfilmung habe ist Assassins Creed mit Faßbender (die hoffentlich nicht enttäuscht wird; noch ca. 1 Jahr bis Kino).



Doom war auch nicht schlecht. Beste bisher war wohl Silent Hill.

Ich find die Uwe Boll Filme eigentlich ganz witzig. Gerade weil die so unterirdisch schlecht sind.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Juni 2015)

Doom und Silent Hill habe ich bislang nicht gesehen. Wingcommander war aber z.B. auch so ein unterirdisch schlechtes Machwerk.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (10. Juni 2015)

Ramapge fand ich gar nicht mal schlecht, auch Postal hatte ein paar gute Momente. Der Boll macht es doch genau richtig. Ich finde ihn recht sympathisch und lese seine Interviews immer gerne, auch weil er kein Blatt vor den Mund nimmt und nicht jedem gefallen möchte. Allein die Story über Meat Loaf oder Jim Carrey, einfach herllich. Der zieht sein Ding durch, hat seine ca. 10 Millionen gemacht und lacht sich doch nur noch über die ganzen Meckerpeter kaputt.


----------



## A3000 (10. Juni 2015)

Es ist schon mehr als verwunderlich, dass solch eine unwichtige, talentlose und von jeder Lebensfähigkeit befreite Person wie Uwe Boll solch eine Resonanz erfährt. Und da ich mich nicht schuldig machen möchte, diesem durch Inzucht entstandenen Haufen Scheiße auch nur ein weiteres Wort zu gönnen, geh ich jetzt wieder die Karotten zählen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (10. Juni 2015)

Man mag von Boll halten, was man will. Vielleicht ist er der schlechteste Regisseur der Welt, aber immerhin traut er sich was. Die Welt braucht mehr solche Typen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juni 2015)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Man mag von Boll halten, was man will. Vielleicht ist er der schlechteste Regisseur der Welt, aber immerhin traut er sich was. Die Welt braucht mehr solche Typen.


Typen wie ihn? Vielleicht. 
Filme wie die seinen? Auf gar keinen Fall. ^^


----------



## Honigpumpe (10. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mehr Respekt vor Uwe Boll als vor den besserwissenden Stubenhockern, die sich über ihn die Mäuler zerreißen. Zu schade, daß ich keinen Alkohol mehr trinke. Ich glaube, mit ein paar Bier intus könnten seine Filme sicher Spaß machen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (10. Juni 2015)

Hm, aber wenn er genug Kohle hat, um bis zum Ende seiner Tage Golf zu spielen -- Uwe, wenn Du zuviel Geld hast, ich nehm Dir gerne was ab! --,  warum finanziert er "Rampage 3" dann nicht selbst, wo das doch so ein wichtiger Film ist?


----------



## A3000 (11. Juni 2015)

Die Welt benötigt Uwe Boll sicherlich so dringend wie ein Loch im Kopf oder einen pädophilen Kindergärtner. Nein, Uwe Boll's einziger Sinn ist es, halbwegs intelligenten Menschen als mahnendes Beispiel zu dienen.


----------



## Enisra (11. Juni 2015)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich habe mehr Respekt vor Uwe Boll als vor den besserwissenden Stubenhockern, die sich über ihn die Mäuler zerreißen.



ja ne is klar
Boll macht ja auch überhaupt nichts anderes . . .


----------



## golani79 (11. Juni 2015)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Hm, aber wenn er genug Kohle hat, um bis zum Ende seiner Tage Golf zu spielen -- Uwe, wenn Du zuviel Geld hast, ich nehm Dir gerne was ab! --,  warum finanziert er "Rampage 3" dann nicht selbst, wo das doch so ein wichtiger Film ist?



In einem Interview hat er gesagt, dass er den Film jetzt komplett selber finanziert - im Jänner 2016 solls losgehen.
Und aufs Golfen verzichtet er, weil er Golf sowieso nicht mag ^^


Hab nicht allzuviele Filme von ihm gesehen - Alone in the Dark fand ich ziemlich schlecht, aber Postal hat mir dann doch recht gut gefallen (glaube, dafür muss man aber auch die Spiele kennen).
Filme wie Rampage oder Darfur habe ich noch nicht gesehen, werde ich mir aber wohl mal anschauen, da diese eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht sein sollen.


----------

